# مساعدة في Tool Path في ال ArtCam



## المغترب63 (6 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
يوجد عندي مشكلة في انشاء ملف ال G-code .
ففي ال Tool Path تكون كل الخيارات و منها الأسهم باهتة اللون (غير مفعلة)







فهل هذه المشكلة ترجع الى ان النسخة هي غير الاصلية ؟ أم ان هناك بعض الخطوات يجب القيام بها لتفعيل ال Tool Path , علما اني جربت النسخة: ArtCAM 2009 , ArtCAM Pro8 , Art CAM Pro9


----------



## salah_design (8 فبراير 2011)

المغترب63 قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> يوجد عندي مشكلة في انشاء ملف ال g-code .
> ففي ال tool path تكون كل الخيارات و منها الأسهم باهتة اللون (غير مفعلة)
> 
> ...


انا بتصور انا المشكلة بالويندوز والله اعلم 
او فايروس
ان شاء الله رح ابحث في المشكلة وسوف اوافيك بالرد باسرع وقت
تقبل مروري


----------



## المغترب63 (8 فبراير 2011)

شكرا يا أستاذ صلاح ورحمة الله على والديك
والله ما أحب أتعبك وياي, أو اخذ من وقتك

من ردك فهمت انه ليس من اصدار(version) البرنامج


----------



## بوفاطمة (8 أبريل 2011)

اعاني من نفس المشكلة هل من حل لديكم اسعفونا ياكرام


----------



## salah_design (8 أبريل 2011)

المغترب63 قال:


> شكرا يا أستاذ صلاح ورحمة الله على والديك
> والله ما أحب أتعبك وياي, أو اخذ من وقتك
> 
> من ردك فهمت انه ليس من اصدار(version) البرنامج


لا اخي ما في تعب ولا شي
انا بخدمتك
تمنيت لو باستطاعتي حل مشكلتك
ولكن ما قدرني الله عليه اخبرتك به
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## المغترب63 (9 أبريل 2011)

salah_design قال:


> لا اخي ما في تعب ولا شي
> انا بخدمتك
> تمنيت لو باستطاعتي حل مشكلتك
> ولكن ما قدرني الله عليه اخبرتك به
> تقبل تحياتي


السلام عليكم ,شكرا لك أخ صلاح أبن خير متقصر . الحقيقة كان الخطأ مني لاني شوية مبتدئ بالبرنامج . 


بوفاطمة قال:


> اعاني من نفس المشكلة هل من حل لديكم اسعفونا ياكرام


عندما نعمل شكل , أو نجلب صورة ما , في 2d . يجب أختيار أداة القطع و سمك الشغلة وبعدها حساب ال tool path بالضغط على now 

ومن ثم الذهاب الى مربع ال save toolpath لعمل الg-cde


----------



## بوفاطمة (11 أبريل 2011)

تسلم اخي المغترب ولله الحمد قدرة افهم الطريقة بعد معاناه شخصية وكنت ناوي اعطيك خبر 
شكراً على التعاون


----------



## عصام حمامي (11 أبريل 2011)

المغترب63 قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> يوجد عندي مشكلة في انشاء ملف ال g-code .
> ففي ال tool path تكون كل الخيارات و منها الأسهم باهتة اللون (غير مفعلة)
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أخي الكريم 
حسب الصورة أنت لم تقم بعمل توول باث حتى تستطيع تخزينه
أرجو المعذرة لكن هذا ما لاحظته في الصورة
و تقبل تحياتي


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (11 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

عذرا على تأخري في الرد نظرا لانني لم ارى الموضوع قبل الآن

أخي لا يوجد في الصورة أي توول باث ولذلك الاسهم غير نشيطه

يجب عمل تول باث وذلك بتحديد الفيكتور المراد تنفيذه من الرسمه ثم اختيار زر تول باث من اسفل على اليسار ثم تحديد نوع التول باث هل هو 2دي ام 3دي ام مع الفيكتور الخ ثم بعد ذلك تحديد البارامترات عمق القطع ونوع البنطه وشكلها وقطرها وطولها وعمق النزول في كل قشطه من سطح الشغله والازاحه الجانبيه وسمك الخامه ونوعها وطريقة واتجاه القطه وهكذا ثم بعد ذلك الضغط على زر الحفظ ثم يظهر لك المربع الموجود في الصوره به اسم التول باث الذي اعددته الاسهم تعمل معك عندما يكون هناك اكثر من تول باث لتختار ايهما تريد حفظه في كل مره

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## المغترب63 (13 أبريل 2011)

عصام حمامي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> أخي الكريم
> حسب الصورة أنت لم تقم بعمل توول باث حتى تستطيع تخزينه
> أرجو المعذرة لكن هذا ما لاحظته في الصورة
> ...


 


طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> عذرا على تأخري في الرد نظرا لانني لم ارى الموضوع قبل الآن
> 
> ...


 

نعم هو هذا ما حصل بالفعل, والان استطعت أن أحفظ ملف ال G-Code .
أستفدت من مشاركاتكم, شكرا جزيلا لكما , نفع الله المسلمين بكما و بعلمكما


----------



## سناء عبدالله (14 يناير 2012)

مش فاهمة يعنى بعد اختيار التول 3d ونوع الداة وعمق القطع الى آخر الاختيارات كيف يتم التحويل الى g code i هل بمجرد تحديد اختيار مثلا لg code ثم يتم التحويل اتوماتيكيا مش فاهمة بعد تحديد الادوات والعمق ما الخطوة


----------



## المغترب63 (20 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم

*- نقوم بفتح ملف جديد. نحدد فيه أبعاد الشغلة . 









*- ألآن : أما أن نستورد رسمة جاهزة , أو نرسمها نحن : نأخذ المثال التالي :
- من شريط الادوات (tool bar) ومن Bitmap Tools نختار الفرشات ,نضبط السمك رقم(1) .
- ثم نوع أداة الرسم وليكن الخط المستقيم رقم(2) .
- ثم نختار اللون من الشريط الذي في الأسفل رقم(3) , حيث كل عملية نود أن نجريها فيما بعد على شكل معين يجب ان يكون بلون مختلف .
- نرسم دائرتين خطوة رقم(4) .
- ثم نفس الشيء مربعين . 







*- ننتقل الآن الى ال Vector Tools : نضغط على السهم , خطوة رقم(1) .
- نؤشر على الأشكال رقم(2) , في كل مرة نؤشر على خط ثم نلونه بلون معين خطوة رقم(3) ثم (4) .
- ثم نطلي المساحة بين الخطين عم طريق الأداة في خطوة رقم(5) . 







*- الآن ننقر مرتين كلك يسار على الشكل أو اللون في الأسفل رقم(1) .
- سينفتح مربع حوار shape editor من خلاله نستطيع عمل تحدبات على شكل مستقيم أو هرمي أو محدب رقم(2) , حيث يبدأ التحدب من أرتفاع(Start Height) يحدد من الخطوة رقم(3) , الى الاعلى(Add) أو الى اللأسفل(Subtract) , رقم(4) .





تكون النتيجة كما يلي :







نكرر نفس الشيء لللون الاصفر تم لللون اللأخضر :





فتكون النتيجة : 





*- الآن ننتقل الى ال Toolpaths في أسفل يسار الشاشة حيث يوجدproject Assistant Toolpaths , يمكن العمل على ال2D أو ال3D :





*- يظهر لك شريط بأسم Machine Relief , فيه خيارات كثيرة :
- Tool Select رثم(1) , يظهلا مربع الدوات نختار المناسبة لشغلتنا خطوة رقم(2) , ثم Select رقم(3) , 




تم Material Setup . ثم ألاسم ( اذا يترك فارغا , البرنامج يعطيه اسم Machine Relief , ثم تضغط على Calculate Now , فيقوم بعمل مسار أداة القطع (Toolpaths) وهو باللون الاحمر . 




*- ثم لحفظ الملف على شكل G code الى الأعلى يسار خطوة رقم(1) ,حيث يظهر مربع نختار منه شكل لاحقة ملف ال G-Code رقم(2) , ثم Save رقم(3) .





*- يمكنك مشاهدة محاكات التشغيل من طريق :
- Toolpaths Simulation رقم(1) , ثم play رقم(2) .




وبالتوفيق 

أمير بقلي


----------

